# San Marino Queen - Red Double Malt Clone Collaboration



## chappo1970 (9/3/09)

Thought the way the other thread was heading it best belong here now.



Chappo said:


> Ok been mucking around in BeerSmith came up with this so far.
> 
> Recipe: Red Double Malt
> Brewer: Trent Chapman
> ...





Original post [topic="27649"]here[/topic] 

View attachment San_Marino_Red_Double_Malt_Clone.bsm


----------



## chappo1970 (10/3/09)

Ok I am still stuffing around with this recipe. Here's my latest thoughts.

Got a few San Marino bottles on the way home tonight. To me I taste,see, feel a reddish body with creamy head head. Aroma of oak, some roasted sugar and sweetish malt with full bodied in flavor, sweet with fruits maybe pear, yeasty, nice malty with a hint of caramel. The finish is dry but not crisp all in all a pleasant and tasty beer. Definitely a biscuity aroma with a slight scent of raisins even lightly sweet, malty flavor with a sharper aftertaste.

Anyway just working it thru.

TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) San Marino Queen - Red Double Malt Clone

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.063 SG
Estimated Color: 30.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 21.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 78.95 % 
0.80 kg Carared (39.4 EBC) Grain 14.04 % 
0.20 kg Biscuit Malt (45.3 EBC) Grain 3.51 % 
0.10 kg Caraaroma (256.1 EBC) Grain 1.75 % 
0.10 kg Roasted Barley (591.0 EBC) Grain 1.75 % 
40.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (60 min) Hops 16.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (15 min) Hops 4.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London Ale III (Wyeast Labs #1318) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.70 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
45 min Mash In Add 14.87 L of water at 77.0 C 70.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 5.95 L of water at 91.5 C 75.6 C


----------



## schooey (10/3/09)

I called in at the Hamilton Bootle-O and they didnt have any left, someone had bought all of their stock. Also dropped in at the Mary Ellen and geeez their bottle shop has turned to shite... No more Aventinus, very few Belgians left there, a few Aussie craft beers, but a rapidly declining range. Drove up to Kahibah but he didn't have any either. Didn't bother going over to Warners at the Bay because I've never seen it there before....

So looks like you're flying solo until I can get my hands on some, Chappo...


----------



## chappo1970 (10/3/09)

No worries schooey. I emailed San Marino's marketing dept yesterday. To my surprize I had an email from them this morning saying they have passed on my request to their head brewer. So fingers crossed I might get the base malts and the hops from them. On their website is states Saaz as the hop for this beer. I guess they mean the czech saaz? Anyway here's hoping to a little insight?


----------

